# got my new Elite.



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

Found this one in the back of a warehouse somewhere. Made in 06/04 before the Clinton ban went poof. It did come with the 15rd mags, LEO marked of course. Any way here it is in all its glory. What a sweet shooter.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Nice but we need more pics!!!


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Those are nice guns. Got mine about a year ago. They shoot NICE! Got one of the HK mounts so I'll proberly put the Leupold?Gilmore dot on mine for plates.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats there RE. Your going to enjoy that for a long time. Good shooting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice gun. Enjoy


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Nice but we need more pics!!!


Hell ya!

Awesome gun!


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

The Elite has been on my want list for a long time. Almost could'nt believe it,when we found this one.


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

More pics. Huh....You ask for it


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice looking gun


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Kick a$$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't see this gun listed on the current HK website. Is the gun still manufactured? What is the approximate cost? How long is the barrel? 

Thanks for info in advance. By the way, beautiful gun!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

martial_field said:


> I don't see this gun listed on the current HK website. Is the gun still manufactured? What is the approximate cost? How long is the barrel?
> 
> Thanks for info in advance. By the way, beautiful gun!


No, it has been discontinued. CDNN had some for sale for $999 I believe. I still see them at gunshows for around $1100.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Here's the HKPro info page for it: http://www.hkpro.com/uspelite.htm


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice find. Looks like a tack driver.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

riot earp said:


> More pics. Huh....You ask for it


nice towel...:smt033


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Very nice*

Hope it serves you well.:smt1099


----------

